# Using videos to promote your shirts/company



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Was wondering how many of you guys have made short videos/commercials/promos for your tees or tee companies and if they have helped your sales.

I have seen some awesome promo videos for companies but it doesnt seem like a lot of people are doing them.

With how readily available and affordable camcorders are todays this seems like a great way to promote. 

any thoughts?


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

It is not the camcorder that people are worried about paying for I think. It is getting someone to edit the video, unless you know how. It can cost a lot of money to have a quality video put up. I think it is a great way to advertise, unless you appear like those commercials on tv that you can tell are low budget. Those drive me nuts lol. 

I actually have a video that is in production for my line. Hopefully I will be able to post a preview here within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

I've put together short videos/slide shows featuring my line of shirts and put them on YouTube. It was well worth the time as they do send a decent amount of qualified shoppers to my web site. No camera needed for that, I used screen caps of my products, threw the short clips together with some music and put them out there, sort of like a commercial.

I have some ideas for better video it's just hard to find volunteers to be in them.


----------



## monkeyinadryer (Sep 29, 2006)

We made our own little video commercial for our t shirt business. We didn't have a clue on how to make them and just taught ourselves in iMovie. I really don't know what to do with it yet. There's not a lot of places out their to post it. I put it up on youtube and our website. Here's the finished result. monkeyinadryer.com/commercial.html


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I have a friend that is in video production that I was talking with last night and he was saying that he had not heard of a printer doing such a sale video. I'm wondering if it would be a good tool or just get tossed?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

monkeyinadryer said:


> We made our own little video commercial for our t shirt business. We didn't have a clue on how to make them and just taught ourselves in iMovie. I really don't know what to do with it yet. There's not a lot of places out their to post it. I put it up on youtube and our website.



i like it....loved the money turning around in a dryer.

Katrina


----------



## chlorus.york (Feb 10, 2009)

a group of fellas I know put together a production group here in my city several years back and have helped many designers promote their business to much higher levels of success mainly through video advertisements. its a great idea to anyone who wants to show their demographic and current clientele their dedicated to helping the community and serious about their business. you must be a professional or at least professional at your work to put yourself out there like that to begin with. make friends with a video kid @ a local trade school or technical college and get them to edit your video and save yourself major money. ;-)


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

monkeyinadryer said:


> We made our own little video commercial for our t shirt business. We didn't have a clue on how to make them and just taught ourselves in iMovie. I really don't know what to do with it yet. There's not a lot of places out their to post it. I put it up on youtube and our website. Here's the finished result. monkeyinadryer.com/commercial.html


 
that was actually quite good... lol... i like it


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

we are currently cleaning up a series of 6 commercials/promo ads. my friend is in the film business and is doing them for us... so far its looking like if i PAID for the quality that im getting im looking at OVER $200,000! wow...

anyway our plan is to use them as smoke and mirrors... as in we are starting with very little money but we want our customers and shop owners to feel like we are on a very successful run. im hoping it will also prove to vendors that we are VERY serious and will be here for a long time... considering we "spent" over $200,000...lol...

i will be posting them here within the next week and a half i hope... the thing about discounted help is you dont get a set completion time...lol... oh well...

mikey


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

withindustries said:


> im hoping it will also prove to vendors that we are VERY serious and will be here for a long time... considering we "spent" over $200,000...lol...


Just be careful that it doesn't come across as a new company being irresponsible with money, and too inexperienced to know what a good investment is.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking your idea and I think it's a good one.

But there are different ways that people could read the situation, and you need to be very careful to manipulate the message so that they come to the conclusion you described, and not the one I described.

Plenty of companies start with a bang and go more or less instantly bankrupt. If you're too flippant, or they see through the smoke and mirrors to the fact that you're a small company, they may be concerned about where your marketing budget is going and worried that you're one of those.

But obviously you don't want them to know the ad was free/cheap, because that would defeat the purpose.

In other words, make sure the front you put up is consistent and holds up to scrutiny.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Good advice!


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

as promised... here are our 5 vids... lemme know what you think 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbeanQZ-Qw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjSQSGuqfoU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUvAdObyEoc[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocTa7bI2Tnc[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmTnOhLLgH0[/media]

thx everyone...

mikey


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Nice vids...thanks for sharing. I hope it gives you a good return!


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Ive released a couple recently which mainly involve chewing up and spitting back out other youtube vids. All just abit of fun and made on a zero budget, but they importantly (for me) enforce the identity i want to create for my brand in a really accessable format.

No results just yet as im not launched yet and havnt pushed for any exposure but if it gets me some traffic (or if not) i got plenty of other silly ideas for clips ill put out in future.

You can see them here YouTube - tonygraystone's Channel

Kudos Monkeyinadryer, vid was funny


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

monkeyinadryer said:


> We made our own little video commercial for our t shirt business. We didn't have a clue on how to make them and just taught ourselves in iMovie. I really don't know what to do with it yet. There's not a lot of places out their to post it. I put it up on youtube and our website. Here's the finished result. monkeyinadryer.com/commercial.html



Pyahh!...
List of video hosting websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is a list of sites to upload videos. Basically, these are all the popular sites that are free.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

withindustries said:


> as promised... here are our 5 vids... lemme know what you think
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbeanQZ-Qw[/media]
> 
> ...


WOW! I thought you guys had a cool concept when I first came across your website a few months ago, but after seeing those videos (and the website revamp) I am totally blown away! What hits me the most is the fact that you are truly a part of what your brand represents, and you aren't just somebody trying to get rich from a catchy concept. The videos add life to your brand. Also, the slideshow on your website with the photos and quotes really shows what your brand is all about.

At the moment, this is what I am having the most trouble with for my brand. Beetnik is all about living your dreams and making the world your own (pretty similar to your brand, evidently), but I have had trouble portraying this and giving life to the brand. After seeing your videos, I am totally inspired. I purchased a video camera a little while ago with the intentions to produce some video/commercial clips, and now I am moving it to the top of my list of priorities.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Thx lBurton3!

first off, dont get it twisted...lol.. we are here to make $$...lol... But in all seriousness, you are correct in that we DO truly believe in our concept and try to live it day by day... sometimes its hard but all in all its much easier to think positive about life and yourself once you get that ball rolling and learn to divert the negative (its still there but its what you FOCUS on that becomes dominant)

The idea of that commercials was to basically START with a flip-video... from that INTENTION the right ppl came to me and we developed 5 commercials, that all involved with, are VERY proud of... but it was the initial idea that started it all!

Ive gone to you site and ive followed you on twitter... And i say this honestly! you will get there... just from your tweets i personally am liking your designs more and more! (not that i didnt like them before but im "feeling" them now, just like Johnny Cupcakes) People will buy the shirts because of YOU... our business is something weve been working on almost 3 yrs now... and it is with the latest revamp that we feel like it is our "skin" and we are comfortable in it...

also remember this, because this has ben the hardest for me to learn, ENJOY the journey! like many pple here, ive been following Johnny Cupcakes and others like Life is Good, TapouT, FuBu, Paul Frank, etc. and as i read about them over and over, i realize that we are on their path! so these trial and tribulations are something we must enjoy and remember becasue one day ppl are going to think of withINdustries as an over night success but like everyone else, it'll take 8 yrs to become that over night success...lol

once again, thx for the comments 
it means a lot

mikey


----------



## bokeefe1226 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just be careful of all the clutter that's out there. People aren't going to want to watch you holding up T-shirts and explaning them. Think of something fun and creative with a guerilla marketing twist.


----------



## JoshRickun (Jul 21, 2009)

i like this one
YouTube - Print Liberation's (New Store) Commercial


----------

